# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Skanderbeg - The Defender (Game)

## ILIRI I MADH

http://www.kacaj.net/

----------


## Piranha

*MiLaNiStE* e shkarkove dot lojen ti ???

Mua po ma download me 6kbps  :i ngrysur: 

By *Piranha*

----------


## Dara

edhe mua shume shume ngadale

----------


## Piranha

Une e download-va kete lojen por per ta luajtur qeka e ngadalte dhe ngec shpesh...
Plus te tjerave nuk pashe nje turk merr tia hiqja koken...lol... :ngerdheshje: 

By *Piranha*

----------


## Harakiri

> The current demo does not have multiplayer support or any game logic.


Sikur te kishte me te vertete arme te tille Skenderbeu sot ne te gjithe Evropen do flitej Shqip.

----------


## Cimo

Une kur e hapi lojen me behet restart kompjuteri ....Ilir c'eshte problemi ketu ?

----------


## reni00

*Shume interesante BRAVO DJEMA per punen e bere.*

----------


## Gerdi

grafiku i ambjetit ishte mir ai i lojtarit duhet rregulluar. sa per armet o vejeni nje granad hedhese gjergjit o ndryshoni grandad ne shigjeta  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thoxha

hallall ja bofte zoti kush e ka kriju kte lojen . Te lumte dhe suksese per me shume lojra me heronjte Shqipetare. pershendetje

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

O cuna sa mb eshte  loja ?!?!?

----------


## Bledi 87

i lumte atij qe e ka bere, po une nuk e kuptova qysh mund ta shkarikoj.

----------


## majlinda1

me ndihmon kush ta marr kete lojen sepse te ajo faqja se ka me opsionin e shkarkimit....ju lutem....flm!

----------


## Harakiri

Krijuesi i lojes ka thene qe do nxjerri nje demo te re prandaj kontrollo ate website here pas here. Per mendimin tim nje RTS do ishte me interesante.

----------


## Gerdi

nqs e ben jepi nje Stinger Skenderbeut

----------


## Juventini

o cuna pse nuk ma downloadon dot te kacaj

----------


## llegenda

*Djema a kishit mundur ta postoni linkun ketu per shkarkim per arsye smundem ta gjej fare linkun per shkarkim :S.Ua kisha dit per nder .*

----------


## ETusha

cfare loje eshte MOMRPG ?

----------


## llegenda

> cfare loje eshte MOMRPG ?


*Skanderbeg - The Defender  quhet loja dude ,e per me teper sdi cte them ...*

----------


## Gerdi

> cfare loje eshte MOMRPG ?


First Person Shooter

----------


## Afrim-Manastiri

Do tjukisha lutur nese ka mundesi me me sqaruar si mund ta danlodoj kete loj, ose ma jepni linkun per te danloduar... dmth ate me Skenderbeun  :buzeqeshje: ))
Ju pershendes

----------

